
Silicon Valley billionaires buy underground bunkers preparing for the apocalypse - hobolobo
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/silicon-valley-billionaires-buy-underground-bunkers-apocalypse-california-a7545126.html
======
delegate
If you need a bunker to survive _that_ , then you're better off dead.

That is, unless you want to be the one eating the last cats and rats and
witness what's left of a once 'great' civilisation.

Of course it helps to be prepared for unexpected disasters - natural or
accidental - be ready to survive for a couple of days maybe weeks - but if
we're talking doomsday - all-out nuclear war, meteor strike or something like
that, then death is probably the better option.

After all, we really don't know what's next ! If this life is some sort of
simulation (which I personally believe it is), then we will see doomsday ..
otherwise it wouldn't be interesting .. we enjoy that it seems ..

------
RichardHeart
You could invest the money you spent in your bunker into helping avoid needing
a bunker. Elon Musk wants interplanetary redundancy, which to some degree,
increases the chance that we die here, for whatever money goes into leaving,
could have went into protecting what we have.

I'm ok with a chance of being extincted if it increases the chance I don't
have to rot and die a slow death like so many of my forefathers. Screw
redundancy, save this planet.

~~~
jupp0r
How do you propose protecting earth from asteroids, solar storms and other
cosmic dangers?

~~~
RichardHeart
Asteroids: Detect, and nudge slightly off course while they're quite far away.
[https://lifeboat.com/ex/asteroid.shield](https://lifeboat.com/ex/asteroid.shield)

Solar storms: [http://www.space.com/9484-nasa-solar-shield-protect-power-
gr...](http://www.space.com/9484-nasa-solar-shield-protect-power-grids-sun-
storms.html)

I'm roughly 100 percent to rot as meat in less than a century, so I'm
concerned with fixing that one first, so I have time to fix the others. The
genie is granting wishes, and I'm requesting more wishes.

------
privong
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13482107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13482107)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13462865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13462865).
The Independent article links to the New Yorker piece and doesn't really add
any information.

------
dpflan
Is this article really this short? The headline is all that is required given
how little information it contains. Truly not worth following the link for.

------
jankotek
Sounds like yet another hobby, you do not have to be a billionaire to build an
bunker on backyard. And with all that fear-mongering about global warning,
nuclear weapons, politics...

Also not everyone comes from America. Some are migrants from less stable
countries, where government builds bunkers for civilian population.

------
max_
I can't believe you guys fell for this! (its pure click bait)

~~~
roryisok
completely. new yorker articles lately are seriously stirring it

------
spodek
A fool and his money are soon parted.

